# Shame on the Barefoot Contessa



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I know she has fans everywhere but i was apalled when i learnt she denied a 6 yo with lukemia's wish to cook a meal with her. The boys reasoning was he and his mother always watched her show and so he made it his wish with the make a wish foundation. Ina Garten then said no because her book tour schedule is too busy to fit him in. The boy said he'd be willing to wait until she had time, but rather than grant the little boys wish, she responded with "it's a definate no."

After seeing the lengths enterainment stars and sports stars go through to grant these wishes to the terminally ill, i cant believe Ina Garten would deny such a simple wish. Just think, how many kids do you think ask to cook with her?

In response to this chef Beau MacMillan from the food network offered the family to fly them out to an arizona resort and treat them to his 5 star restaurant along with having the 6 yearold cook along side him in the kitchen. Chef Michael Simon also offered to stop by the boys home to cook a meal with him since he'll be in oregon.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

If this is true, it says a lot about Ina Garten, doesn't it ?
I'm shocked as well, and much less of a fan than I was a few minutes ago.
I believe her current sponsors would have even picked up the tab for her, or someone else in any event.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you read her wiki article, it even says she declines to take part in food network charities and activities.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i hate it when celebs think they are far superior then anyone its the fans who make them . i


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> i hate it when celebs think they are far superior then anyone its the fans who make them . i


You have no idea why she denied this request.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

we may not know the full reasoning, but her statement is that she's too busy on her book tour and has no time to schedule him in.

What i haven't confirmed but have heard is that this was his request for 2 years, after that long the make a wish foundation urged him to pick another wish.

His family quoted him saying, "Why doesn't she like me?" 6 year olds have a hard time understanding what a book tour is in the first place.

he ended up choosing swimming with dolphins after that long.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

couch said:


> You have no idea why she denied this request.


because she has really bad publicists instead of a heart? lol
what a horrible thing to do to a little boy... its depressing thinking about how that little kid must have felt 
shes not even that famous, she cant give up a few hours? witch.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay c'mon... a BOOK TOUR? Boo hoo you miss a date to push your lousy books on people. I'm sure everyone who might have admired her before would rather have heard that she had to cancel her stop by their town to make a dying kid's wish come true than that she shut down a poor terminally-ill six-year-old to snap some picks and sign books for a few hours!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Okay c'mon... a BOOK TOUR? Boo hoo you miss a date to push your lousy books on people. I'm sure everyone who might have admired her before would rather have heard that she had to cancel her stop by their town to make a dying kid's wish come true than that she shut down a poor terminally-ill six-year-old to snap some picks and sign books for a few hours!!!


exactly, well put.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

couch said:


> You have no idea why she denied this request.


Ya she is a heartles B. thats why she denied the poor kid.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I am just pointing out that people are so quick to jump to conclusions. Do you know her about her personal life? Maybe she is going through an illness herself, or getting a divorce or ... If she is not that famous maybe she does not have a pr person. 

I work with people on a daily basis on what is sometimes an professional/intimate level. I am continually asking people to get their butts down for auditions, callbacks, to appearances, etc. Sometimes people can't make it and the reasons range from the ordinary (can't get off work) to horrible (going in for a cancer treatment that day). 

The outward appearance in this case does not shine a good light on her but there is so much crap going on everyone's life including mine and yours, that it is really unfair to judge. 

For all you know she is just as horrified at what got printed as you guys are.

Couch


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree Couch, but I think over a 2 year span she could have made one evening out of it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think as a public person she should have known the consequences of her actions or rather in this case inaction. Knowing that she should have just sucked it up and made the effort. I'm not judging whether or not she should have performed the good deed (which of course she should have in my opinion), but she should have foreseen the repercussions. I'm sure some publicist will get blamed and it will all blow over.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I don't feel any sympathy for Her,I'm sure many children with dibiltating diseases are lining up to go to Disneyland,Swim with the Dolphins,etc. than to see Her, it's a wish She should have made time and effort for,A book tour? God forbid a few people don't get an autograph in a book (and $$$ for Miss Barefoot) than make a Small Boy's wish come true,Very Sad,and kudo's to the other Chefs for coming to the forefront. I have no doubt She may be busy,but this circumstance is something that rarely comes Her way,and it only takes a few seconds to pick up a Phone and talk to the Boy if you can't meet Him, and at least thank Him for his thoughts.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

instead of barking on here should write to the television station she is on


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

That's really sad that she cant just give the boy one thing he wants. anyways I'm kind of disgusted with a person that has the ability to do that. Its not like it would affect her career in a negative way.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update on this.

Barefoot Contessa Ina Garten was unaware of request, but will now host her young fan | Daily Dish | Los Angeles Times


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing like a little bad press to "make" people do the right thing.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure her PR person was canned for that one.


----------

